# Whos gonna win the super bowl???



## slipx888 (Nov 19, 2003)

Im going with the chiefs even though i want the eagles cause donavan Mcnaab is da bomb or marshall Faulk hes tight too.


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Whats so funny about the Skins?


----------



## 521 1N5 (Apr 25, 2003)

the Chiefs are frauds....

Did anyone see Denver beat Indy Sunday?

That my friends is a championship team...

Broncos/Eagles.


----------



## slipx888 (Nov 19, 2003)

the redskins are doing horriblly this season. thats why


----------



## phishin06 (Jun 11, 2003)

rams


----------



## thorsky (Dec 4, 2003)

Pats all the way baby!!!!


----------



## nigaphan (Oct 28, 2003)

i'm goin with SEATTLE mang..........even though they getting bullshit ref's on the field that but f*cking up there game.......they still in the playoff race.........


----------



## Honda99_300ex (Apr 18, 2003)

with those teams up there listed, I could give a sh*t :rasp:


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

colts...


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

Eagles.. fluke let down against an improving niners team.. stupid touchback


----------



## mr_meanor (Nov 5, 2003)

Im find it odd nobody has mentioned Carolina, they have the most explosive offense in the league next to the Chiefs but they have twice the defense of the Chiefs.

Personally Im a Denver fan however I think Carolina will take it

Superbowl: Carolina vs KC and Carolina winns by 10


----------



## mr_meanor (Nov 5, 2003)

521 1N5 said:


> the Chiefs are frauds....
> 
> Did anyone see Denver beat Indy Sunday?
> 
> ...


 Chiefs have a better team than they have had in 30 years, besides the colts are worse they have 0 playoff wins in 20 seasons


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

I dont care... My teams not on there.


----------



## slipx888 (Nov 19, 2003)

merry christmas everyone! hope u get what u want!


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

Poseidon X said:


> Eagles.. fluke let down against an improving niners team.. stupid touchback


 fluke ..are you kidding me ..the eagles suck...there front seven suck...there running game sucks...there wideout ..damn do they even have wideouts???!! all they will do is play one more extra game..thats all..one and done


----------



## losts0ul916 (Nov 19, 2003)

Fcuk it! Cleveland is gonna take it! Fcuk Art Modell, fcuk Ray Lewis! Go Chargers!!!


----------



## slipx888 (Nov 19, 2003)

lol chargers need a charger because they are so low on everything deffense, offense, special team, you name it


----------



## losts0ul916 (Nov 19, 2003)

One word: LaDanian Tomlinson...or Duce Staley? You take your pick. I take Jamel White.


----------



## pamonster (Jun 26, 2003)

Other = VIKINGS!!!!!


----------



## losts0ul916 (Nov 19, 2003)

pamonster said:


> Other = VIKINGS!!!!!


 If they make it..


----------



## Lahot (May 20, 2003)

Poseidon X said:


> Eagles.. fluke let down against an improving niners team.. stupid touchback


 going into the playoffs with that many wins would have been trouble, a loss now was good, even though the 49ers didn't earn it :laugh:

and they'll win their next 4 games because we all know the redskins suck


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

slipx888 said:


> merry christmas everyone! hope u get what u want!










Wrong post man!!!!


----------



## losts0ul916 (Nov 19, 2003)

I betcha I know who voted for the Chiefs.


----------



## 521 1N5 (Apr 25, 2003)

pygocentrus notatus said:


> One word: LaDanian Tomlinson...or Duce Staley? You take your pick. I take Jamel White.


 Clinton Portis in a heartbeat.


----------



## Lahot (May 20, 2003)

521 1N5 said:


> pygocentrus notatus said:
> 
> 
> > One word: LaDanian Tomlinson...or Duce Staley? You take your pick. I take Jamel White.
> ...


 when he's healthy :nod: He's starting to look like Terrel Davis


----------



## losts0ul916 (Nov 19, 2003)

Lahot said:


> 521 1N5 said:
> 
> 
> > pygocentrus notatus said:
> ...


 You mean with all the injuries he's starting to obtain?


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

Titians look good


----------



## mr_meanor (Nov 5, 2003)

521 1N5 said:


> Clinton Portis in a heartbeat.


 Ladanian Tomlinson is pound for pound the best running back in the league, he is on one of the worst teams in the league yet managed to be ranked 6th rushing yards with over 1400 and also 6th in rushing touchdowns with 11 this season. And all of this, remember is on the Charges tied with the worst record in the league of 3-12.

Clinton Portis is good but you have to remember any runningback is good in the Denver offense, its all about the program, they had their 3rd string rookie in Sunday and he tore it up (granted he is good, but the point is Denver has the best rushing program in the league and has for years). Terrel Davis, Mike Anderson, Orlandis Gary, Quentin Griffin, and Clinton Portis have all ran the ball for Denver over the years and they have all kicked serious ass. I know all of this because I am a hardcore Denver fan and Clinton Portis is my favorite back in the league because he tears it up for my broncs, but I have to give it to Ladanian based on all the settings.

Priest Holmes appears to me to be better than anyone but put Ladanian in his offense and he would set records unlike we have ever seen.

Thats my 2 cents atleast.


----------



## mr_meanor (Nov 5, 2003)

hey and were are the cowboys fans?? I know some of you may laugh but who ever thought Parcells would have turned such a shitty team into a playoff team in one off season?? big ups to the cowboys program


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

Rams kick ass


----------



## JeFFLo (Aug 29, 2003)

no 49er fans eh?


----------



## losts0ul916 (Nov 19, 2003)

Go LIONS! I don't care if they've lost a million consecutive road games and that they suck! There still the team to (get) beat.


----------



## SLANTED (Dec 7, 2003)

All I know is that LA needs a team!! I'm [email protected] tired of NFL seasons coming and going without a team to root for.


----------



## slipx888 (Nov 19, 2003)

so much for the vikings lol. its either the chiefs or the eagles, i think itll be the eagles.


----------



## nigaphan (Oct 28, 2003)

haha........vikings out seahawks in........we gonna kick the living sh*t outta green bay next week


----------



## 521 1N5 (Apr 25, 2003)

slipx888 said:


> so much for the vikings lol. its either the chiefs or the eagles, i think itll be the eagles.


 Ha!!!

Vikings what a shame....I am no longer 94NDTA's bitch...and your team didn't make it to the playoffs!!!

that is funny sh*t..

oh and the Chiefs aren't going to the SB they are not even close to being a SB team...there possible opponents are:

Denver 
Indianapolis
Tennessee
Baltimore
and New England...

So get that Chiefs sh*t out of you head right now...


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

rams are still kickin the polls butt


----------



## mr_meanor (Nov 5, 2003)

pcrose said:


> rams are still kickin the polls butt


 rams don;t have what it takes, KC and New England are twice the teams so if they happen to maybe make it to the super bowl, which they might unless dallas's #1 defense shuts them down, they will lose the superbowl


----------



## sccavee (Feb 11, 2003)

Kory said:


> Titians look good










If they are healthy.


----------



## losts0ul916 (Nov 19, 2003)

I see that by the polls the Patriots bandwagon is starting to get full. What a shame!


----------



## slipx888 (Nov 19, 2003)

go eagles!


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

haha.. the NFC is already owned, please tell me how the rams are going to make the super bowl. how many teams did they play above .500 all season? one team? and they split that series 1 - 1.. they are the worst team ever to have such a record. Dallas is going to hand carolina a loss again, while the packers take out the seahawks easily which leaves the packers at st louis... if they manage to skate through the victory in order to get to philadelphia who will easily crush dallas overated defense again they will have had their first outside game in over 7 weeks in philadelphia? Im already predicting the score of that game to look somethig like 42-10. The only thing philly cant stop is the run game... which is no problem considering the partriots have no running game. It will be clear soon how overated the AFC teams are, the Colts and titans will probably both lose in the first round. Championship game will probably feature baltimore vs new england

being in south carolina all year i have seen plenty of the panthers and love to watch them, they hang in there but they do not have what it takes to make it to the super bowl yet and are really falling apart. Teams no how to stop their offense now.


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

JeFFLo said:


> no 49er fans eh?


 you got one right here, jeff!!!


----------



## slipx888 (Nov 19, 2003)

ewww 49ers? ummm too bad there out


----------



## piranha 13 (Feb 16, 2003)

pygocentrus notatus said:


> One word: LaDanian Tomlinson...or Duce Staley? You take your pick. I take Jamel White.


Thats two words :laugh: .

I say Baltimore because I live in Maryland but I doubt they'll win it.


----------



## mr_meanor (Nov 5, 2003)

Poseidon X said:


> dallas overated defense


 how can you call that defense over rated?? its the only thing they have going for them cause there offense sucks ass and they have the best defensive statistics in the league, hence rated the #1 defense in the NFL right now


----------



## slipx888 (Nov 19, 2003)

<----wut eagles will do to all opposing teams


----------



## mr_meanor (Nov 5, 2003)

slipx888 said:


> <----wut eagles will do to all opposing teams


 haha


----------



## slipx888 (Nov 19, 2003)




----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

I think the Ravens defense will win them another super bowl.


----------



## Black-Phoenix (Oct 21, 2003)

GO PATS


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

521 1N5 said:


> slipx888 said:
> 
> 
> > so much for the vikings lol. its either the chiefs or the eagles, i think itll be the eagles.
> ...


 It's cool....I'm use to being let down anyways, after all, I have been a vikings fan since I was 4


----------



## jasert39 (May 1, 2003)

E A G L E S

12 and 4, best record in the NFC, and they suck....wow thats hard to swallow.


----------



## jasert39 (May 1, 2003)

> All I know is that LA needs a team!! I'm [email protected] tired of NFL seasons coming and going without a team to root for.


hey you have two basketball teams...well at least one and a half.

Sorry for the double post but the only teams that have a chance are the pats, eagles, rams, and maybe colts (if they play like the do in the regular season, they always blow in the playoffs though)

And for all those dallas fans i hope they beat carolina so the eagles put that sorry team out of the playoffs.


----------



## slipx888 (Nov 19, 2003)

aha broncos suck!!!!!!!! ahahaha







same with cowboys ahaha


----------



## 521 1N5 (Apr 25, 2003)

slipx888 said:


> aha broncos suck!!!!!!!! ahahaha
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 yeah...my team got their asses handed to them...that was embarrasing...

oh well, they all have their navigators with the 20 inch rims...the fans are the ones that get let down...not the team.


----------



## SLANTED (Dec 7, 2003)

I think it's either going to be the Pats or the Chiefs. The Pats have gone undefeated since freeking Semptember and have literally no injuries to speak of and the Chiefs have too many weapons.

Eagles are a good team but they just find a way to lose in the playoffs and the rams are just too soft.

Colts looked great beating Denver but let's face it, Denver is not what it used to be by a long shot. I don't think the Colts have the defense to make it to the big dance.

As for the Packers, they are the wild card. They're playing great football and look really focused. But my money is on the Pats.

LA FOOTBALL NOW!!!


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

It wont happen,but I would like to see the titans colts rematch for the afc championship,dont think indy could beat them 3 times.


----------



## mr_meanor (Nov 5, 2003)

anybody but the colts, I hate the colts


----------



## TonyTurbo29 (Aug 11, 2003)

nigaphan said:


> haha........vikings out seahawks in........we gonna kick the living sh*t outta green bay next week


You're going to do what now???

Packers Advance In Playoffs With 33-27 OT Victory Over Seattle


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

Patriots


----------



## jahnke31 (Dec 4, 2003)

PACKERS


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

jahnke31 said:


> PACKERS


 Yuppers... I hope


----------



## skater_4_lyfe (Jul 24, 2003)

theres no way chiefs will go to the super bowl there run defense is just to bad if anyone watched the second game between them and denver that just says it. clinton portis just ran all over there ass.
super bowl. will be patriots and rams.


----------



## Stick (Jun 5, 2003)

The Pack and the Pats. Packers by 7.


----------



## slipx888 (Nov 19, 2003)

gooooo eagles and mcnaab


----------



## mr_meanor (Nov 5, 2003)

mr_meanor said:


> Im find it odd nobody has mentioned Carolina, they have the most explosive offense in the league next to the Chiefs but they have twice the defense of the Chiefs.
> 
> Personally Im a Denver fan however I think Carolina will take it
> 
> Superbowl: Carolina vs KC and Carolina winns by 10


 look at that sh*t, before the playoffs started I picked the Panthers to win

now watch them pull it off!!!!!


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

wanted the jets to win, but due to certain trades and circumstances, they were not able to go. by the way, what happened to my idea about the SuperBowl Betting Pot?

Stupid Redskins!!! Taking away quality NY Jets players!


----------



## mr_meanor (Nov 5, 2003)

I wish we would have had a betting pot because right now I would have a 50% chance or winning because one of the 2 teams I picked is going to the bowl and hopefully will win


----------



## SLANTED (Dec 7, 2003)

The year that the Rams won it all, Phil Mickelson bet 10,000 on the rams before the season even began to win the super bowl. They were at something like 36-1 odds. Now that's a nice bet.


----------

